# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update63 [samsung shannon over diag read cert,read code supported] 26-02-18

## mohamed73

*GcPro Total update count 63 release date 26-02-2018*  * GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0055 released.*  *What's New:* *Added:* *Older firmware without root unlock via credits.* *G360T**G360T1**G530T**G530T1*   *Samsung SHANNON cert read support over DIAG* *305**308**310**315**333**335 etc*  *Note: Process  is exactly easy dial *#0808# select last option for diag port. select  port and make exynos unlock. need older then RA firmware.* *beta*    *Samsung SHANNON code read support over DIAG.* *308**310**315 * *333**335 etc*  *Note: Process  is exactly easy dial *#0808# select last option for diag port. select  port and make exynos unlock. need older then RA firmware.* *beta*    *Samsung QCOM code read support for model* *G935A**J320**J327**J727**J510F**T337A**N950 etc*  *Note: use  option READ_CODE_QCOM connect in normal mode and make sure adb is on..  do not need root.. for unsupported model please contact us.
   Note2: this process will make ASK file send to reseller for code return time instant to few minutes.* *beta*        *Improvements:*  *RLOCK ADB.** Frp ufs uart detection.** Comport sub system to support maxim 9999 ports.** Comport scan.** adb scan show real adb device only.** Samsung flasher,reactivation remove,frp remove,eelock remove etc which stuck application if new bootloader.*   * GCPROUPDTOOL V1.0.0.24 Released.* *Improved* *Scard internal issue with self locking..*    *Strongly Recommend to use latest version. all old version will stop working soon.*  *NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE.. ALL GCPro updates are free.
NO ACTIVATION..
NO BUG LIKE OTHERS.. 
AGAIN REMEMBER ONLY GCPRO YOU WILL ALWAYS ON TOP.*  *Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.
Grab it while its HOT.*  *Big thanks to all bug hunters who helped to improve GCPro software.*  *Check credits reseller at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or buy directly from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *For indian users can buy credits or ASK TO RPL or ASK TO CODE via* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

